# How much rain have you gotten this week?



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It's been pretty rainy here the past few days!
At my house, we got 0.54" Sunday, 0.58" Monday, and today a whopping 0.86". I'm faced with dealing with a swamp in my front and back yard, and I have no recourse other than to figure out a way to try to get this subsurface and surface water off of my property. I'm a DIY kinda guy, but I think I'm going to be calling a few landscaping companies for some quotes on what they would suggest, and then do it myself. Leaves me more money for sand to start the levelling process. :lol:

I was facing the sun, so I had to stick my finger in front of the lens to get a decent shot.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Is your property pretty flat? I think adding sand would help with the drainage some and if you can raise the ground around the house some to help the water flow away would be beneficial too. At least you know where the low spots are&#128512;

I haven't had any significant rainfall in about 3 weeks. I get .10" here and there and thunderstorms just miss my house constantly!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

4.53in in the last week. More rain on the way tomorrow.

For the amount of area you need to fill, contract this to someone. I would use topsoil instead of sand for that quantity. Have them re-grade it away from the house.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=KINFISHE37#history/s20170705/e20170712/mweek


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Is your property pretty flat? I think adding sand would help with the drainage some and if you can raise the ground around the house some to help the water flow away would be beneficial too. At least you know where the low spots are😀
> 
> I haven't had any significant rainfall in about 3 weeks. I get .10" here and there and thunderstorms just miss my house constantly!!!


I think that the subdivision used to be swampland, and they didn't bring in enough decent soil for my lot. I would love to bring in more decent soil, as it seems that the type of sand I'm dealing with is just supersaturated. I know that we have a high water table in the area, and if I were to add at least 6" of decent soil, it might make it a bit easier to add some french drains with leach field, rather than have the sandy mix just hold water.

Ever been to the beach, where the waterline is about 20' out from the "dry" sand, but the sand looks damp, and you can compact it? That's the type of soil that I have here. Some areas are actual "dirt", but the areas that tend to hold water are the "sand" areas. I dug a hole to put a 4x4 in the ground, and 1' below the surface, water started permeating the side, and then filled the hole 15 minutes later.

I've got .33 acres, so I'd require a LOT of sand... but then again, I'm in the process of building a bermuda lawn over the long term, so I see a lot of shovelling and wheelbarrows in my future. :bandit:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Does your house sit lower than the street? Just trying to figure out how water moves on your property when it rains?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Does your house sit lower than the street? Just trying to figure out how water moves on your property when it rains?


The house is on a supported slab, and the yard is lower than the street. There are 2 storm drains 1 house down, on either side of the street, which drain to a wetland behind my neighbor's house and another portion of the subdivision. It would seem that since I'm the corner house, in the sweeping turn of our street, my property is lower than theirs, since theirs is slightly graded toward the storm drain at the back of their property.

Crazy thing is that when you walk their land, the ground is firm. Not the case with my property. The other bizarre thing is that when I was digging holes to put the pump in, I got about 1' down, and hit earth that was completely dry.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

Too much.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

MarkAguglia said:


> Too much.


I feel your pain! Thankfully, it's dried out enough that I was able to get the mower out and tow my sprayer. I even watered in some of the fert that I put down in the front. Got some new sprinklers to try out tomorrow morning.


----------

